# fire kit



## novac (Dec 16, 2015)

i made a video on makeing a fire kit check it out and let me know what you think


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I think I have seen something like his before.......... nawww, maybe not.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks novac.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Thanks novac.


Yup thanks for 3 threads of the same thing.:beat1:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Yup thanks for 3 threads of the same thing.:beat1:


If more people had the XMatter X15 flamethrower they wouldn't need to carry some dinky ass fire kit. Just sayin'.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

novac said:


> i made a video on makeing a fire kit check it out and let me know what you think


You're here to get views on your vids I guess :stick:


----------

